# Opinions on space rug for living room.



## eugene89us (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello, designers and folks with good taste,

Wanted to see what you think about this space rug for our living room. Recommendations on size, placement, harmony with room and furniture, advice for coffee and side tables, and throw pillows' colors and designs.

Any opinions, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

No offence meant whatsoever here, but unless the rug is being rented, what good will come of others opinions now ? Would you toss it and go buy another rug, while taking internet DIY "designer" advice ? Could get $$$$$$$$$ JMO


----------



## eugene89us (Apr 25, 2018)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> No offence meant whatsoever here, but unless the rug is being rented, what good will come of others opinions now ? Would you toss it and go buy another rug, while taking internet DIY "designer" advice ? Could get $$$$$$$$$ JMO


No offense taken, good question. We have an option to return the rug. We have a 30-day trial with ability to exchange.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

O.K. good then. Some free non - pro advice coming, which is not worth much nowadays...

The darker colors in your rug break up some of the beige/yellow wall tones in the room. The designs in the rug are good also.

My wife and I dislike bright colored walls, as we tire of them easily. So we are beige people that always had an all beige home with bright white woodwork. We put our colors in rugs and wall fixtures. The 4 homes we sold over the passed 24 years, sold well with them all being neutral colored, boring beige. 


Just two things I notice about your rug and also the placement of it. May be pertinent or not. Everyone has different quirks and glitches. 


1. If those are fringes on the rug and anyone in the home has OCD, the fringes will drive that person crazy (my wife hates fringes) As there will always be fringes kicked out of place sideways or flipped back over on the rug. 

2. The placement of the rug under the sofa legs. When we moved in, we placed our rug under the sofa legs to anchor it down as the cats get rowdy and play and slide the rugs around. (the Snowshoe Siamese resting on the sofa is the best runner. I know, he does not look like it though ) 

After a year of looking at the rug under the sofa legs, it just bugged me, it did not fit well to me in the room. So I pulled the rug out from under the sofa legs . I just use my foot to straighten it easily on the HW floor as needed. We are much more pleased with its "symmetry" in the living room now. JMO


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Just my humble opinion, but the rug itself looks very good in that setting. But.... I too would prefer the sofa/loveseat weren't sitting on the rug. Were they moved back, it would also allow safe passage between the two.


----------



## eugene89us (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you both for your opinions on this. The fridges would bother me if they got significantly messed up and I try my best not to walk on them, since damaging fringes will result in rug untying itself. I looked at a couple of fringe hiding accessories and they do not look too pleasing. I was thinking of tucking them under the rug between the rug and the rug pad. That should keep fringes from getting damaged and reduce chance of them looking disheveled.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

eugene89us said:


> Thank you both for your opinions on this. The fridges would bother me if they got significantly messed up and I try my best not to walk on them, since damaging fringes will result in rug untying itself. I looked at a couple of fringe hiding accessories and they do not look too pleasing. I was thinking of tucking them under the rug between the rug and the rug pad. That should keep fringes from getting damaged and reduce chance of them looking disheveled.




If you just tuck the fringes under, they will still eventually come out. You could tape (fabric tape, etc..) them to the underside.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just my opinion, the rug is beautiful.

It just doesn't seem to go with the dark brown furniture & cream fireplace. The cool blueness is different than the warm couches & walls.

You could tie the colors in with pillows, I suppose.

Personally, I would keep the rug & change the couches, but that's just my personal preference.

There are many gorgeous Persian carpets in warm colors.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That wasn't to say the couches aren't nice. Just the colors.

Here's a living room that combines cool & warm in the carpet.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I personally hate rugs, I spend too much time going back and straightening them back up after I have caught my toe on the edge and either tripped, and or flipped the thing over on itself.


And the rug under the sofa/ loveseat, is not appealing.

The sofa / loveseat are too close together, need room to pass between them, and off the rug.


The rug looks good though, and some throw pillows in similar pattern will tie the arrangement together.


ED


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Ditto on the hating rugs except for the purpose of trapping shoe dirt and wetness (entryway) and feet wetness (bath rug). 

I can never get over the ickiness of carpets. A large area rug is similar to a carpet. You can never vacuum or clean it or disinfect it as clean as you can a hardwood or any solid surface floor. There will always be dirt (and pet poop/urine, skin flakes, hair/fur, soil, etc.) particles trapped in the fibers unless you can magically shrink the rug to wash it often and regularly in a washer. 

I suppose people use the huge area rugs to break the monotony of a wide expanse of hardwood/solid floor. What is an alternative to area rugs when the sole purpose is decorating the floor?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

A rug should be anchored down with the front legs of the sofas 
on top of the rug. A floating rug does not look good. You could push
your sofas back a few inches, however, still let the front
legs rest on the rug.

I love your house and your leather sofas. 
I think you could do better with the rug though...I would like to see a bit
more brown in the rug and more colors as well.
Luckily for you, you have a blank canvas, with solid leather sofas,
which gives you tons of choices. Are you set on the blue?

As far as fringe, I love the fringe and have fringe on two of our 
oriental rugs.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

It appears that rug pinning by sofas/chairs depends on ones personal tastes, the size of the room, the rug and the furnishings used. 


Compliments of Bing Images :

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=living%20room%20accent%20rugs%20%3F&qs=n&form=QBIR&sp=-1&pq=living%20room%20accent%20rugs%20%3F&sc=6-25&sk=&cvid=E890DC5BB5BB4E69A39299653DBB118F


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> It appears that rug pinning by sofas/chairs depends on ones personal tastes, the size of the room, the rug and the furnishings used.
> 
> 
> Compliments of Bing Images :
> ...


Good link showing the different looks, the floating rug vs the anchored
rug. :smile: In my opinion the room looks better if a bit of the furniture legs touches the area rug. 
In our living room and family room we just have a bit of
the sofa legs on the rug because I love the interesting rug borders and didn't 
want to cover them up too much.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Eugene, The more I look at the rug with your furniture the more
it seems off...I first chose my rug, then pulled colors from the rug
to purchase the other things in the room. 
I love brown, so I think your sofas are very nice...I think you would
be happier with a rug that has some brown and other colors to
brighten up the place. 
If you like the blues, then find something with some brown and blues
in it. You need to think about what other colors you want to accent
your rooms with.
I like to accent with red. how big is your rug? Are you planning on
getting a chair in the room? Choose the rug first, then the chair, if you're
planning on one.
Nik333 example is a good one. I am partial to the reds in the orientals.

This is my LR ...note the upholstered pieces are a bit on the rug.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking at the pic that I posted, I see that I should push the rug a couple
more inches under the sofa legs.

This is the other side of the room.

...again, the upholstered pieces are a bit on the rug.
I think it looks better than a floating rug.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Druidia said:


> Ditto on the hating rugs except for the purpose of trapping shoe dirt and wetness (entryway) and feet wetness (bath rug).
> 
> I can never get over the ickiness of carpets. A large area rug is similar to a carpet. You can never vacuum or clean it or disinfect it as clean as you can a hardwood or any solid surface floor. There will always be dirt (and pet poop/urine, skin flakes, hair/fur, soil, etc.) particles trapped in the fibers unless you can magically shrink the rug to wash it often and regularly in a washer.
> 
> I suppose people use the huge area rugs to break the monotony of a wide expanse of hardwood/solid floor. What is an alternative to area rugs when the sole purpose is decorating the floor?


Actually sitting on the rug is an option. You can add a rug pad for softness & a pad for non slip. Rugs can be cleaned.:wink2:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

OMG, the horror. Rug fringes askew all over the place. Get out the hair pick comb


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Not all large area rugs are similiar to wall to wall carpets.
100 % wool orientals are extremely tight woven, the dirt does
not penetrate like regular carpet, it wears like iron,
and it is quite stain resistant. 

Our LR rug is approximately 28 years old and has only been cleaned
once. The 100 % oriental wool runner on our steps is 18 years old
and honestly looks like the day we first installed it.

Our family room gets the most wear and it looks amazingly fresh
and clean. Even with 2 grandpuppies and 7 grandchildren. 

Hell, these rugs last for generations. I highly recommend 100 % wool.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Not all large area rugs are similiar to wall to wall carpets.
> 100 % wool orientals are extremely tight woven, the dirt does
> not penetrate like regular carpet, it wears like iron,
> and it is quite stain resistant.
> ...


She works with germs, she can't help it! :wink2:


----------

